# Spinal Decompression /what do you know about it



## Eddy M. (Aug 13, 2013)

I have L4/L5/S1 back issues causing very bad Sciatica - I've had the oral steroids, epidural back injections, physical therapy, but still have pain , limp now, left foot feels like someone poured boiling water on it. I'm looking in to trying Spinal Decompression /a chiropractic procedure . Anybody know anything about it? Thanks  Eddy M


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 13, 2013)

If the doctor has a DRX9000 the success rate is around 85%. No surgery just gentle computer controlled pulls that relieve the compression and allow the disc to rehydrate. It is the rehydration that cures most peoples problems, but certainly not all. Google it.


----------



## sleepr71 (Aug 13, 2013)

Lonestar said:


> If the doctor has a DRX9000 the success rate is around 85%. No surgery just gentle computer controlled pulls that relieve the compression and allow the disc to rehydrate. It is the rehydration that cures most peoples problems, but certainly not all. Google it.



Never heard of this^^^..must be relatively new? It sounds to me like your L4-5 has actually ruptured & is compressing those nerve roots pretty hard..causing the pain+burning sensation. Judging by the fact that you say you are now "limping"...now that is more worrisome,in that if the pressure is not relieved,you may suffer some permanent nerve damage. FWIW..I have been through all of this..at age 22 due to being rear-ended at a traffic light one night). My next step would be to get on board with a GOOD neurosurgeon in your area(if you haven't already) & have an MRI done. Look at the results,see what's damaged,and discuss your options...what's best for you.


----------



## Eddy M. (Aug 13, 2013)

sleepr71 said:


> Never heard of this^^^..must be relatively new? It sounds to me like your L4-5 has actually ruptured & is compressing those nerve roots pretty hard..causing the pain+burning sensation. Judging by the fact that you say you are now "limping"...now that is more worrisome,in that if the pressure is not relieved,you may suffer some permanent nerve damage. FWIW..I have been through all of this..at age 22 due to being rear-ended at a traffic light one night). My next step would be to get on board with a GOOD neurosurgeon in your area(if you haven't already) & have an MRI done. Look at the results,see what's damaged,and discuss your options...what's best for you.



I've had the MRI and consults with 2 orthopedic back surgery specialists- both said they thought surgery would possibly creat more problems / pain than I have now and sent me to P.T. which is helping a little but not much


----------



## Eddy M. (Aug 13, 2013)

Lonestar said:


> If the doctor has a DRX9000 the success rate is around 85%. No surgery just gentle computer controlled pulls that relieve the compression and allow the disc to rehydrate. It is the rehydration that cures most peoples problems, but certainly not all. Google it.



I don't know the model # of the machine it is at a office in Acworth that only does back / spine pain problems.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 13, 2013)

Eddy M. said:


> I have L4/L5/S1 back issues causing very bad Sciatica - I've had the oral steroids, epidural back injections, physical therapy, but still have pain , limp now, left foot feels like someone poured boiling water on it. I'm looking in to trying Spinal Decompression /a chiropractic procedure . Anybody know anything about it? Thanks  Eddy M



You dont mention drugs,  have you tried Gabapentin (generic Neurontin )


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 13, 2013)

Eddy M. said:


> I don't know the model # of the machine it is at a office in Acworth that only does back / spine pain problems.





I went to a place on Hwy 41 in Acworth....Can't remember the name right now, but I bet it is the same
place.....Behind the BP station, in a strip shopping ctr..

Was not impressed with the Drs or their procedures...
Kinda expensive with no real guarantees, and when I
asked for patient referrals, I was told patient records
were private, so I did not go back.....They seemed more
interested in my signing a contract for $6K-8K than helping me,,,,,,
I did look at other Spinal centers, and at least one would
let you try decompression before you committed to long
term therapy..  Did not follow up to go try it..

I have spinal stenosis, plus a bad hip from a auto accident
so I deal with constant pain....
I bought an inversion table and use it almost every day
to lay flat to slightly inverted....Some times 2X per day..
I do not get upside down.   5-10 to 15 mins brings instant relief for
sometimes all day..
I also have a tens unit to stimulate blood flow and short term pain relief....

Both help some, as HD pain meds or surgery is not an
option for me, at least not right now...

Good Luck........


----------



## Kootie (Aug 13, 2013)

Sleepr71 has the right idea - see a neurosurgeon...not a ortho


----------



## WVTreeFarmer (Aug 13, 2013)

Aqua therapy worked wonders for me.  Like you pt did me some good, but the water therapy help so much more.  Didn't cure, but I have been advised that back pain is manageable, not curable. Hope you find relief.


----------



## merc123 (Aug 13, 2013)

Eddy, I'm not saying you aren't but make sure you do some of the PT stuff at home as well. That is something they don't tell you is try to keep the routine on the days you don't go.  I scoffed at PT but it did help with my headaches by doing the stretches and exercises at home.


----------



## Cabin creek man (Aug 13, 2013)

I have been through all this plus surgery with bone grafts and this advice is the best i can give. Get yourself a good neurosurgen get yourself a good pain management specialist get yourself a good physical therapist then do exactly as told dont diveate from their orders by an ounce a foot or a second. Also make sure your general dr and your pain specialist are on the same page and your gp understands if you cant get in touch with your pain dr that they are your lifeline other than an emergency room visit. When your in screaming pain every second counts and being unable to sit up in a  car those 30 minute rides to the hospital can do unreal damage to your body. Your prob never gonna fix this but you can control it if you dont abuse it. My next dr appointment is for a spinal stimulator trial im hopeing to get a 30 %  decrese in pain maybe ill be able to walk more than 100 feet at a time. Once again do exactly as the dr says and Good luck .


----------



## Eddy M. (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm getting a lot of advice /suggestions and I'll have to start checking other options out - Thanks for the replys I have some "homework" I need to do now   Eddy


----------



## grif (Aug 14, 2013)

My chiropractor has a decompression machine.  I like it.  I think this is modern terminology for putting someone "in traction."  Your upper torso is strapped to a table while your lower torso is strapped to a winch (for lack of another term.)  It pulls with a predetermined amount of force to relieve pressure on the spine.

Folks are funny about chiropractors.  They either love them or hate them.  I too used steroids, PT, and epidurals but got the most relief from chiropractic treatment.  If you've never visited one, don't expect to be cured after one visit.

Like someone else said, back pain ain't curable.  I manage it well with exercises and an occasional chiropractor visit.  I'm not getting cut on if I can help it.  Too many horror stories.


----------



## gunnurse (Aug 14, 2013)

*Decompression therapy*

I too have had some chronic back problems. I have tried decompression therapy, and I was not impressed. I tried sixteen sessions, and I had zero permanent relief immediately after I stopped the therapy. I have found that Chiropractors never really fix a problem, but love to work on it long-term. 

It is true that your symptoms have progressed to a nerve root problem. Once you begin to have symptom advancement below the knee, there is almost certainly a rupture. The longer that the nerve root is impinged by the bulging disc, the more likely that permanent nerve damage is/has occurred. This burning/tingling/pain is from a condition called neuropathy. The likelihood of this condition progressing  exists. A condition of foot drop can occur, as well as bladder and bowel control issues. 

Good luck on a resolution. The prime advice comes from a physician. While I appreciate this forum for it's ability to bring resolution to a wide variety of issues, this isn't one of them. Ask a minimum of two physicians (MD or DO) for advice.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 14, 2013)

Kootie said:


> Sleepr71 has the right idea - see a neurosurgeon...not a ortho



This^^^^^^^^^^^     I have no back problems. I'm a nurse. I have met lots of folks who had bad outcomes when a orthodopedic surgeon worked on their back. See a neurosurgeon. Some good ones can be found at Northside Hospital in Atlanta. Also Emory.


----------



## Eddy M. (Aug 15, 2013)

7Mag Hunter said:


> I went to a place on Hwy 41 in Acworth....Can't remember the name right now, but I bet it is the same
> place.....Behind the BP station, in a strip shopping ctr..
> 
> Was not impressed with the Drs or their procedures...
> ...



same office-- PT suggested I look for an inversion table yesterday - said it should help a lot  along with the daily exercises they have me doing at home  -  whats a good brand name for a table ?


----------



## sleepr71 (Aug 15, 2013)

Eddy,there was a reason I specified NEURO surgeon.. these are specialists...the guys that deal with your type problem+anatomy everyday If you had a Porsche..and it needed specialized work,that may forever affect the way it runs/functions...would you take it to Jiffy Lube & have their mechanic work on it,or would you take it to the Porsche dealership..??  Get your GP to refer you to one,if you haven't already. Not trying to get you down,just being honest...it sounds like surgery is in your future..so pick the best person for the job.


----------



## Eddy M. (Aug 15, 2013)

gunnurse said:


> I too have had some chronic back problems. I have tried decompression therapy, and I was not impressed. I tried sixteen sessions, and I had zero permanent relief immediately after I stopped the therapy. I have found that Chiropractors never really fix a problem, but love to work on it long-term.
> 
> It is true that your symptoms have progressed to a nerve root problem. Once you begin to have symptom advancement below the knee, there is almost certainly a rupture. The longer that the nerve root is impinged by the bulging disc, the more likely that permanent nerve damage is/has occurred. This burning/tingling/pain is from a condition called neuropathy. The likelihood of this condition progressing  exists. A condition of foot drop can occur, as well as bladder and bowel control issues.
> 
> Good luck on a resolution. The prime advice comes from a physician. While I appreciate this forum for it's ability to bring resolution to a wide variety of issues, this isn't one of them. Ask a minimum of two physicians (MD or DO) for advice.



Gunnurse I'm a RN with access to multiple MD's so I've talked to several - I want to avoid surgery  - my many years of working in ER's and dealing with back pain patients whose surgery either didn't work or made things worse is a solid memory I have - the main reason I did this post was to see if a Woody's member had tried the "Spinal Decompression" process and their opinion of it and it seems most don't think much of it ( and it would cost me $$$ out of pocket). I already have neuropthy from multiple sessions of chemo but the severe burning sensation is new with the back issue. MRI and X-rays " don't show a rupture yet but a definate buldge and a disc that has moved forward 5MM. Thanks for your help I am hoping to avoid my symptoms progressing as you mentioned and avoid surgery if at all possible   Eddy


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 15, 2013)

Eddy M. said:


> Gunnurse I'm a RN with access to multiple MD's so I've talked to several - I want to avoid surgery  - my many years of working in ER's and dealing with back pain patients whose surgery either didn't work or made things worse is a solid memory I have - the main reason I did this post was to see if a Woody's member had tried the "Spinal Decompression" process and their opinion of it and it seems most don't think much of it ( and it would cost me $$$ out of pocket). I already have neuropthy from multiple sessions of chemo but the severe burning sensation is new with the back issue. MRI and X-rays " don't show a rupture yet but a definate buldge and a disc that has moved forward 5MM. Thanks for your help I am hoping to avoid my symptoms progressing as you mentioned and avoid surgery if at all possible   Eddy





X-2...I plan to avoid surgery as long as I can...If you go 
to a surgeon, he is naturally going to recommend surgery...

The PT I go to also suggested decompression or inversion 
therapy as to the possible benefits...I think you
are wise with your medical background to explore all
options before you consider surgery...

I got the teeter EP 560 with lumbar bridge....I found one
on line for $225.00....you can go on their website to get
a 30 day trial if you are unsure....
I will almost guarantee if you try it for a week you will
get some relief....Daily usage is important....as I stated
in my previous post I slightly invert and use the lumbar
bridge to slightly stretch my spine.....
My problem (stenosis) is compression of all disks and deterioration
of "cushion" between disks......Inversion, relieves the pressure and
allows some flexing between disks...This brings relief and possible
rehydration of disks (long term),,,There is NO quick fix and 10 inversion
or decompression sessions will not cure you (us)...It takes long term therapy
to get relief and reduce daily pain intensity....
It relaxes me so much after a 15 min session, I sometimes need a nap,,,


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 15, 2013)

7Mag Hunter said:


> X-2...I plan to avoid surgery as long as I can...If you go
> to a surgeon, he is naturally going to recommend surgery...
> 
> The PT I go to also suggested decompression or inversion
> ...



i do the inversion, works great for me


----------



## Flash (Aug 15, 2013)

I have bulging disc at L-5/S-1.   Tried a chiropractor after yrs of thinking they just took your money.    Went for a few months and got relief.  The one I went to actually told me "I've done about all I can do for you"  So he was honest when he could've strung me along for a few more visits.        That along with some stretches has made a world of difference in my situation.   

 I also have gravity inversion boots (no table) that I use every now and then.     

 IMO I would try everything I could before the knife


----------



## Eddy M. (Aug 31, 2013)

7Mag Hunter said:


> X-2...I plan to avoid surgery as long as I can...If you go
> to a surgeon, he is naturally going to recommend surgery...
> 
> The PT I go to also suggested decompression or inversion
> ...



I bought a Stamina Invarsion table and am trying to use it twice a day on the days I don't go to P.T. and it seems to be helping. I do my P.T. exercises daily at home and things are improving slowly but definatly IMPROVING.. Thanks to everybody for the advice and wishes Eddy M


----------



## SkyWalker (Sep 12, 2013)

http://peachtreeneurosurgery.com/max_steuer.htm

Dr. Max Steuer, Neurosurgeon

I'm 35 and have dealt with lower back pain since I was 17.  I did it all;

Chiropractor, Therapy, Pain Management, Drugs, Inversion, Decompression, Weight loss, Etc.

Nothing worked until I met Dr. Steuer!  

My L3/L4, L4/L5, L5/S1, are all shot.  

In 2011 I had a microdiscectomy, an outpatient procedure, done by Dr Steuer and I was 75% better by the next day.

Good Luck!  I can certainly sympathize and understand lower back pain.


----------



## JKnieper (Sep 12, 2013)

Kootie said:


> Sleepr71 has the right idea - see a neurosurgeon...not a ortho



Amen!  Dr. Steve Wray down at Piedmont fixed me up.  Herniated disk was fixed with a tiny incision and almost no pain afterwards from the cut.  Saved me time, money and suffering by going and getting it resolved instead of jacking around with with shots and stretching machines.  I know of at least six others, all who had more significant issues then me, that would swear by him.  He is a deer hunter too!!  Good luck!  I know how bad the pain can suck.


----------



## bany (Sep 13, 2013)

I don't know what they charge for that VAX-d therapy but it sounds like one of the best things going. non-Invasive is surely a bonus. I 've seen a chiro. for about a year and may be 50% better and don't do enough PT. Would probably like to try decompression, and I do have an inversion table. hanging upside down is a little much on the brain for me. Costco HAD the table for $200 for those interested.


----------

